# Mark Lamutt's 921 Philips Pronto CCF File - UPDATED 3-29-04



## Mark Lamutt

Here is my 921 pronto CCF file - many of you have asked for it, and I've finally gotton around to getting it posted.

This is only part of my complete CCF - I've stripped everything else out that doesn't have anything to do with the 921. I have, however, included my 921 Channel Surfing section that includes bipmaps for all of the Dish channels that I subscribe to.

My 921 is set to Remote Address #9. If you want to use my 921 setup in your CCF, you must change your 921 to remote address #9 for it to work.

*Note: I have attached an updated version of my 921 pronto ccf file a few messages below this one. Please download that version.*


----------



## Florindi

Mark, 
Sorry to bother you. I was wondering if you would output your ccf file again using address #1. I would be really appreciative.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Mark Lamutt

That would take about 4 hours to relearn all of the codes for address 1. Is there a particular reason that you can't use address 9?


----------



## metallicafreak

You Rock.
Thanks Mark
FREAK!


----------



## rudolpht

Anthony,

I can send you mine for Address 1 (not as creative as Mark's, but in color) if you post your email,
Tim

Edit: Second thought I'll attach to here tonight (late).


----------



## rudolpht

Here's an Addr1 CCF. Flavor slightly different (3 tabs vs 4). Will update to discrete HD SD when those codes are available.

Tim


----------



## alipka

Mark, there is a discrete HD and discrete SD command on your .ccf.

It doesn't work on my 921. 

Does it work on yours? If so, does it change from 1080i 16x9 to 480i 4x3, or does it leave the TV ratio alone when switching?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Those were the old command macros from the 6000 that don't yet work with the 921.

What I have done (I think since I uploaded that file) is put together a couple of macros to change from 1080i 16x9 to 480p 4x3#1 and one the reverse of that.


----------



## lujan

Mark Lamutt said:


> Those were the old command macros from the 6000 that don't yet work with the 921.
> 
> What I have done (I think since I uploaded that file) is put together a couple of macros to change from 1080i 16x9 to 480p 4x3#1 and one the reverse of that.


Is there a post that shows users how to use the .cff file? I would very much like a macro that changes the settings from 1080i 16X9 to 480p 4X3#2 and back. I realize yours (Mark) is 4X3#1, but 4X3#2 seems to work better for me.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The ccf file can only be used with Philips Pronto remotes. If you don't have one of those, then you can't directly use the file. 

If you do have a Pronto remote, you open the file in the ProntoEdit software, and then edit your file or add my file to your file and download back to your pronto. If you don't have a pronto remote, I imagine that you have no idea what I'm talking about...


----------



## BobMurdoch

I have a 3 year old Marantz RC5000 (glass touch screen instead of the plastic) and it is only monochromatic. I thought that the old Phillips codes worked with it as well. Anyone have an idea whether I could use any of these code files on mine?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Yes, you should be able to use my file with your Marantz. I forgot about those remotes. There was a special version of the ProntoEdit software for the Marantz remotes if I remember right - check out remotecentral.com for info.


----------



## alipka

Mark Lamutt said:


> Those were the old command macros from the 6000 that don't yet work with the 921.
> 
> What I have done (I think since I uploaded that file) is put together a couple of macros to change from 1080i 16x9 to 480p 4x3#1 and one the reverse of that.


Could you re-post with those macros?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I'll try to remember to do that this weekend.


----------



## BarryO

Does the "discrete off" work now?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Yes.

Someone please send me an email at [email protected] to remind me to get my updated file up here. I taught a class all weekend, and am teaching again tonight, so it slipped my mind, and probably will again.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

OK, so I remembered... 

Note, this is my entire pronto CCF file this time, not just the 921 portion of it. Hence the size.

The 1080i 16x9 macro and the 480p 4x3#1 macro are on the 921 receiver screen.

Remember, all of the 921 commands are learned from remote address #9. The discrete HD and discrete SD macro codes don't yet work.


----------



## lapplegate

I'm fairly new to the Pronto remotes and have the TS1000. I have incorporated alot of the formats & ideas in these ccfs into my remote.

Pardon my ignorance, but, I do have 2 questions. 

What is the purpose of the keypad with the delay? Mine seem to work (even with favorite channel macros) with just the link to the regular keypad.

How do you scroll through the guide or PVR programs? I can only go one line at a time. Holding the "button" down does nothing but go one line, so I have to repeatedly hit the button to go down in channels or out in time. Do I need to get some sort of a repeating code, like would be used on some other buttons like volume? 

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The keypad with delay is used in the surfing channel screens - press the channel icon and the channel changes. The delay is required between channel digits, so I made it easier on myself and programmed the delays into the numbers once, rather than programming 20 times as many delays into the channel icons.

I press and hold the buttons to scroll. It works just like I would expect on my TSU2000. I don't know why yours wouldn't repeat when pressed and held.


----------



## lapplegate

Mark Lamutt said:


> The keypad with delay is used in the surfing channel screens - press the channel icon and the channel changes. The delay is required between channel digits, so I made it easier on myself and programmed the delays into the numbers once, rather than programming 20 times as many delays into the channel icons.
> 
> I press and hold the buttons to scroll. It works just like I would expect on my TSU2000. I don't know why yours wouldn't repeat when pressed and held.


Mark,
Thanks for the reply. Good to know other pronto's do the scroll. I know it's just me. I will try re-learning or copy the codes from some of the RC files.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Cheezmo

Has anyone had any luck converting these for use on an HTM MX-500? There is a CCF->MX utility, but the MX-500 doesn't even send out I/R when I use the converted code.

I guess I'll stick with code 1 and learn what I can from my dish 5000 remote, but I'd really like to be able to get i/r codes for the 921 into my MX-500.


----------



## David_Levin

An inexpensive jp1 remote is great to keep around for programming the MX-500 (including discrete codes).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=221573&postcount=4


----------



## smr

rudolpht said:


> Here's an Addr1 CCF. Flavor slightly different (3 tabs vs 4). Will update to discrete HD SD when those codes are available.
> 
> Rudolpht, Thanks for Address 1. Great graphics. Can I impose on you to post the "Rec" code again. It's the only function that does not work.


----------



## Slordak

With regards to Pronto codes...

Does anyone have the codes for Swap, PIP, and Position (for Address 1)? I didn't see these in the sample files which Rudolpht posted (although perhaps I just wasn't looking closely enough). Is there a specific existing Dish Network IR remote which already sends these codes?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The 721 remote does. I know at one time I borrowed a 721 remote and saved those specific buttons for each remote address. I thought that I had put it online. I'll check...

Edit: Yes, I did - they are posted in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=21448&highlight=PIP


----------



## Slordak

Thanks much, Mark. Hopefully it'll be helpful to folks to have it linked from this thread (i.e. it will make it easier to find without doing an explicit search).

Do we know if there's any talk of future discreet commands, above and beyond the discreet on/off and discreet SD/HD commands which have been discussed? For example, something along the lines of a "Discreet All Sub" command, which sets the program guide automatically to "All Sub" regardless of current setting?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I can pretty much say for sure that NOTHING on that front is going to happen until the current problems are solved. After that, it's possible.


----------



## alipka

Someone was asking about the Home Theater Master remote. 

I took Mark's great .ccf file and converted it manually into an .mxd file which works perfectly on my MX-800 remote.

I included macros for going to 1080i and 480p.

There are a couple of extraneous commands that control the screen shape on my Pioneer 503-CMX; they won't do anything on non-Pioneer TV's.

I hope some forum persons find them useful.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Thanks alipka!


----------



## kstevens

Will the codes for the 921 work with the 721? I'm using a 721 right now until the 921 is readily available and farily bug free but I would like to set up my pronto with the 921 files so that when I do switch, I don't need to redo my remote.


Thanks,


Ken


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Yup, they should work just fine with the 721, as long as you set your remote address to 9.


----------



## gsalem

Can anyone share a working RECORD IR code for address 1? 

Thanks! 

George


----------



## Mark Lamutt

If you have any other Dish remote, you can learn it from that. If not, I'll try to get you a code as soon as I can.


----------



## gsalem

My 501 remote worked. On the 3rd try! Thanks.


----------



## audiomaster

<<My 921 is set to Remote Address #9. If you want to use my 921 setup in your CCF, you must change your 921 to remote address #9 for it to work.>>

Can you explain this a bit? Can the 921 be programmed to respond to more than one set of IR commands? And what is the default remote address. I know my 811 can use IR codes from one of my basic receivers. It would be nice to be able to use a diferent set for my (soon to arrive) 921. But where do I get the commmands? Maybe you can start a "rent a Pronto with 921 commands" program. I think Dish needs to address this. If the 921 can send IR to other devices, it should be able to send IR to a 921 if you wish. Preferably with more than one address. It should also have a IR input jack as so many upmarket devices do these days. After all this is a $1000.00 HDTV device and most places that will use it will have central IR repeaters or other sophisticated control systems. Thankd for all your help on Dish systems.


----------



## bobl

All current Dish Network receivers are capable of using different addresses (usually 16-19). You simply set the address for each receiver using the receiver's remote control. The instructions are in every receiver manual.

Please keep in mind that the 921 can receive IR commands but that it's remote, which is a UHF PRO device, can only send RF commands. IR commands can still be used with the 921 if you use the remote from another Dish Network receiver or you utilize a learning/universal remote which already has the commands in it.

The reason for multiple possible addresses for these receivers is so that you can have multiple Dish Network receivers in close proximity without the remote of one interfering with the operation of another receiver. It's possible a neighbor with a Dish Network receiver could control your receiver with his remote so the ability to change addresses eliminates this problem. This also solves the problem if you personally have two or more receivers of your own in close proximity.

Bob


----------



## BobMurdoch

It also makes for an enjoyable Sunday afternoon where you can take your remote, set it to Code Set 1 and drive around the retirement villages near your home and punch in Channel 160 when you see an E* dish. Share your love of today's hippest music with your silver haired neighbors..... They'll thank you for it!

Ha ha. OK, I don't REALLY do this, but I have had to fight the urge to do so....... It would be fun to imagine the CSRs taking THAT call......


----------



## audiomaster

bobl said:


> All current Dish Network receivers are capable of using different addresses (usually 16-19). You simply set the address for each receiver using the receiver's remote control. The instructions are in every receiver manual.
> 
> Thanks for your post. I understand about the RF addresses. What I was wondering was if, when you set up a new address for the RF, does this also change the set of IR codes that the receiver will respond to? I want everything on one IR remote so I can use Macro commands system wide. This means that in my family room (811 receiver) I want to control that receiver as one device on my remote and program a separate set of IR commands as a second device (921) to be able to play back recorded movies from that unit which is located in my theater rack and can receive commands via the whole house IR system which includes a receiver eye in the family room. I don't want to use RF at all if I can avoid it. I hear a rumor that there are actually guys driving around with RF remotes trying to get me to watch ESPN when I actually want the History Channel! :up_to_som


----------



## audiomaster

BobMurdoch said:


> It also makes for an enjoyable Sunday afternoon where you can take your remote, set it to Code Set 1 and drive around the retirement villages near your home and punch in Channel 160 when you see an E* dish. Share your love of today's hippest music with your silver haired neighbors..... >>
> This is why I want to do everything with IR instead of RF!! The only way you can get to me then is to sneak up to a window and flash your remote through it at one of my IR eyes.
> Of course first you will have to get past the DOG and the angry MAN with the 12 guage!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

audiomaster - yes. The IR codes are different for each remote address.


----------



## BobMurdoch

audiomaster said:


> This is why I want to do everything with IR instead of RF!! The only way you can get to me then is to sneak up to a window and flash your remote through it at one of my IR eyes.
> Of course first you will have to get past the DOG and the angry MAN with the 12 guage!


Don't panic....... it's called humor.....

Unless you live in an apartment, you should be pretty safe. My RF remote has a range of about 50 ft. through the walls of my house and that's it unless someone has modified the RF antenna on the receiver to increase its range.....


----------



## audiomaster

BobMurdoch said:


> Don't panic....... it's called humor.....
> 
> Unless you live in an apartment, you should be pretty safe. My RF remote has a range of about 50 ft. through the walls of my house and that's it unless someone has modified the RF antenna on the receiver to increase its range.....


Well Ok 
But don't get any ideas of building a 1000watt linear RF amp for that thing!


----------



## BobMurdoch

BWA HA HA! GREAT IDEA!

Just kidding. Now put the gun down and put the leash back on Rex, please.....


----------



## abdulaldu

Hi
I got rudolpht CCf , every thing working fine except the REC button ,when I click on it display LIVE on the screen which means I ,m clicking play .. can any one help me get the right REC button for address1


----------



## sjm992

Hi Mark,
Many thanks for the ccf file. You stated in an earlier post that the HD/SD macros don't work. I tried them last night (before I read that they didn't work!) and found that they do work - sometimes. I also tried it with the 921 remote i.e. press HD/SD followed by page up or page down and again I found that this worked - sometimes. Have you tried this recently to see if one of the software updates has attempted to fix this problem. Of course what we really need is a discreet code for HD and SD. Do you have any news on when that might happen?

Note: all my testing was done while watching an SD channel. I don't use OTA (at least not until you tell me that it is stable!)
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Hello Stuart - that's why I say that the HD/SD macros still don't work...because they only work in one direction, not the other direction. Can't remember off the top of my head which direction that is at the moment.


----------



## sjm992

Mark Lamutt said:


> Hello Stuart - that's why I say that the HD/SD macros still don't work...because they only work in one direction, not the other direction. Can't remember off the top of my head which direction that is at the moment.


Hi Mark,
Please check again. Since 187 arrived the HD/SD macros have worked for me in both directions. Maybe just a coincidence because I don't recall seeing this on your list of 187 fixes, but hey, it works now so I'm happy


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I haven't checked it with L187, but will do so tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sjm992

This note will be of interest to anyone who is thinking of converting Mark’s ccf file (for a Pronto TSU2000) into a pcf file (for a ProntoPro TSU7000) using ProntoProEdit software. The ccf works just fine on the TSU2000 but when converted I found that the TSU7000 does not like the Echostar codes (which I recall originate from a 721 remote). All my other devices (Pioneer TV, Sony VHS, Meridian DVD/surround processor/speakers) worked just fine but about half of the 921 codes refused to work.

After experimenting I found that the codes that are output from the TSU2000 are not the same as the codes that are input i.e. the 2000 cleans up the codes (removes the flab) as it transmits. I suspect that the 7000 doesn’t do as good a job of this cleanup therefore the 921 doesn’t understand it. Further, in converting from ccf to pcf, some of the hex numbers get changed.

I had to do the following to make those bad codes work. 1) relearn the codes (from 2000 to 7000) so the 7000 now has the cleaned up code instead of the original flabby 721 code. Note that it is not sufficient to cut and paste the code from ccf to pcf. 2) Immediately after the 921 code, add another command that does not necessarily do anything on your system but it does cause the 921 code to work. I haven’t a clue why, all I know is that it works, every time! 

Update: Software L211 included the 'teaching IR' feature. The codes from this feature appear to work very well on the TSU7000.

When I’ve finished converting all the graphics to color on the new pcf I’ll post it here.
Hope this helps you avoid many hours of frustration.
Stuart


----------



## sampatterson

sjm992 said:


> When I've finished converting all the graphics to color on the new pcf I'll post it here.
> Hope this helps you avoid many hours of frustration.
> Stuart


Are you done yet?


----------



## sjm992

sampatterson said:


> Are you done yet?


Sorry, not yet, real work got in the way for a couple of weeks - I hope to start again soon.


----------



## garyhesq

sjm992 said:


> Hi Mark,
> Please check again. Since 187 arrived the HD/SD macros have worked for me in both directions. Maybe just a coincidence because I don't recall seeing this on your list of 187 fixes, but hey, it works now so I'm happy


I picked up a 921 yesterday. Installation, authorizing and software download were flawless. Female Dish tech sounded extremely hot  and was very helpful. Thanks Mark for the .CCF. I incorporated it into my Pronto and, with a little tweaking, it will blend in quite well. Any new updates on the HD/SD commands functioning? The ones in Marks file do not work on mine. IIRC, those same commands worked great on my 6000. Also, I had a few macros set up that started with a discrete power on command then an HD/SD command (not the HD/SD macro). When it would switch over I had some strange results. With the 921 already turned on, going to SD from HD would cause the picture to zoom itself in. When going to HD from SD it would throw up a functioning PIP size image on the top left of the screen with a black background for the rest of the screen. Taking the discrete power on command out of the macro eliminated that so I'm leaving it that way for now. Any else see this oddity?


----------



## Jim_R

Here's my Pronto 2000 ccf using the most of the codes and the same RF address as Mark's ccf. I have included the discrete on and off codes, macro's to bring up the Search screen, and a 'keyboard' for use with the search feature. Note this is a complete system ccf, so there are codes for equipment it's likely you do not have. Thought it might help those who want to customize their own ccf. Enjoy!


----------



## DRATIFK

How do I convert a CCF file to a MXD. I have a MX 700 and am trying to have the power on and off buttons works. Only some buttons work with the files I have.


----------



## Jim_R

DRATIFK said:


> How do I convert a CCF file to a MXD. I have a MX 700 and am trying to have the power on and off buttons works. Only some buttons work with the files I have.


I do not know the answer, but suggest you try the Remote Central forums. They may even have a utility available for download to do exactly what you want to do.

http://www.remotecentral.com/


----------



## sjm992

Mark Lamutt said:


> I haven't checked it with L187, but will do so tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up!


Mark, I find that since L211 arrived, the HS/SD macros do not work at all. Please verify.

On a positive note, the teaching IR feature of L211 sends out very good codes - better than the ones I had, so I'm currently relearning all the codes although this takes a long time because it requires many attempts before the Pronto will learn the code (not sure if this is a Pronto/laptop/921 problem)
Stuart


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Stuart - I can't get the SD/HD macro codes to work either. And, as for the pronto learning the codes, I didn't have any problem with it, but I taught the codes directly to the pronto without using prontoedit. It's probably a prontoedit/laptop problem, as opposed to a pronto/921 problem.


----------



## albogado

sjm992 said:


> This note will be of interest to anyone who is thinking of converting Mark's ccf file (for a Pronto TSU2000) into a pcf file (for a ProntoPro TSU7000) using ProntoProEdit software. The ccf works just fine on the TSU2000 but when converted I found that the TSU7000 does not like the Echostar codes (which I recall originate from a 721 remote). All my other devices (Pioneer TV, Sony VHS, Meridian DVD/surround processor/speakers) worked just fine but about half of the 921 codes refused to work.
> 
> After experimenting I found that the codes that are output from the TSU2000 are not the same as the codes that are input i.e. the 2000 cleans up the codes (removes the flab) as it transmits. I suspect that the 7000 doesn't do as good a job of this cleanup therefore the 921 doesn't understand it. Further, in converting from ccf to pcf, some of the hex numbers get changed.
> 
> I had to do the following to make those bad codes work. 1) relearn the codes (from 2000 to 7000) so the 7000 now has the cleaned up code instead of the original flabby 721 code. Note that it is not sufficient to cut and paste the code from ccf to pcf. 2) Immediately after the 921 code, add another command that does not necessarily do anything on your system but it does cause the 921 code to work. I haven't a clue why, all I know is that it works, every time!
> 
> Update: Software L211 included the 'teaching IR' feature. The codes from this feature appear to work very well on the TSU7000.
> 
> When I've finished converting all the graphics to color on the new pcf I'll post it here.
> Hope this helps you avoid many hours of frustration.
> Stuart


Do you have this file available yet? I'm having trouble getting Mark's to work with my 7000. Thanks.


----------



## sjm992

albogado said:


> Do you have this file available yet? I'm having trouble getting Mark's to work with my 7000. Thanks.


Yes, it's not perfect but works well with the exception of the down arrow which you have to press and hold for about half a second to make it work.
Stuart


----------



## Jon Spackman

I have a complete code set a address 1 and address 3 with discrete on/off from a marantz rc9200 if anyone wants me to upload it (just tell me how to do that).

i havent tried a sd/hd macro, but all my arrows and other codes work perfect (codes are used on a 510 and a 921 (same codes just have to change address on box)) i even got the arrows to go down once if you press down and scroll fast down if you hold it down for a few seconds. 

let me know, Jon

PS the codes were learned from the original remotes that come with a 510 and others from the 6000 remote.


----------



## jp9

I have a Harmony 880 remote, which does have discrete on and off codes for the 921, but they don't work properly. Both of them function like power toggle buttons.

Can anyone who has used these pronto codes try them and see if when you press 'on' twice or 'off' twice they work like power toggle rather than on and off?

I have had Harmony support add discrete codes for other devices with success, and will email them these addr 1 pronto codes if they work better. I don't want to send them and potentially screw other folks up if they don't work better.


----------



## totolos

Since nobody in this thread has mentioned any special steps to get the 921 to accept IR signals, I assume that there are none. The Harmony website states that the UHF antenna must be removed to enable the IR receiver. Can someone confirm that this is not true? Can both the RF and IR remote be used to control the same system?


----------



## Grandude

totolos said:


> Since nobody in this thread has mentioned any special steps to get the 921 to accept IR signals, I assume that there are none. The Harmony website states that the UHF antenna must be removed to enable the IR receiver. Can someone confirm that this is not true? Can both the RF and IR remote be used to control the same system?


I have a Harmony remote and it controls my 921 just fine and I left the RF antenna connected so that the 921 remote also works too. I don't know why they state that the antenna should be removed. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Removing the antenna is a precaution because I believe the address is defaulted to 1. You do not need to remove the antenna, the Harmony will work fine with it still attached.


----------



## Rovingbar

I think removing the antenna helps IF (big IF here) you will only use the IR remote AND a neighbor gets a 921. I had some crazy ghost channel changes for a few days. :lol: We never did figure out which neighbor was the culprit.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Doesn't have to be a 921. Any UHF Pro compatible receiver's remote can control it if it is on the same remote address. Which takes me back to the precaution/default address blurb.


----------



## garyhesq

Do any of you folks have a .PCF with codes for address 1 for the Pronto? I tried importing the .CCF in this thread and it does not work for some reason. I also cannot use the remote programmer on the 921 as my Pronto 7000 locks up for some reason when it receives the signal. Strangely enough, when I use my 6000 remote to send signals to the Pronto it takes them. I did use that method to get a lot of the codes but I'm missing the trick play stuff and discrete on/off codes.


----------



## sjm992

garyhesq said:


> I also cannot use the remote programmer on the 921 as my Pronto 7000 locks up for some reason when it receives the signal.


You should keep trying this whilst varying the pronto to 921 distance and angle. Mine kept locking up too until I found a position that worked every time, I sat the pronto on a couple of books to maintain the correct position. I don't remember the angle that I ended up with but the distance was about 2".


----------



## garyhesq

2"? Wow, I didn't try that close. I'll give it a shot tonight when I get home from work. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sjm992

garyhesq said:


> 2"? Wow, I didn't try that close. I'll give it a shot tonight when I get home from work. Thanks for the tip.


Yes, 2"! Any more and zippo. Took me all evening to get it working - good luck, I swear every 921 is built differently.


----------



## garyhesq

I got all the buttons learned last night. I had to reboot the Pronto about 20 times and relearn several buttons over and over as it accepted bad code frequently. Thanks for the help! I'm back in business.


----------

